# Dann brauchen Sie wenig zu kaufen



## pintarraga

Guten Morgen

Creo que se puede expresar de esta forma la cantidad de compra que se necesita:

Dann brauchen Sie viel kaufen.
Dann brauchen Sie wenig kaufen.

¿Es correcto?

Danke 
Mit besten Grüßen
Y un abrazo


----------



## Geviert

Hola Pintarraga,

ambas frases son correctas, pero significan cada una lo opuesto, en modo indeterminado (viel, wenig).


PS. tus frases alemanas son tan concisas que parecen casi ejercicios o deberes. Solo por curiosidad: ¿cuál es el contexto de las preguntas que te pones? o ¿dónde aparecen esas frases? Gracias.


----------



## pintarraga

Muchas Gracias Geviert

Son las dudas de los 6 primeros capítulos de un curso para aprender alemán en casa, me quedan ahora 4 capítulos más, y repasarlos muchas veces.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Geviert

¡Entonces, bienvenid@ al foro y adelante con el repaso! 

Nosotros somos fanáticos empedernidos de las dudas lingüísticas como puedes notar, esperamos ser de ayuda


----------



## pintarraga

Hallo Geviert

Quizá tarde un poco en poner otra duda, empiezo un capitulo nuevo y seguramente esperaré hasta terminar. Me queda mucho por aprender.

Vielen Dank!
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



pintarraga said:


> Dann brauchen Sie viel kaufen.
> Dann brauchen Sie wenig kaufen.



Las dos frases no son correctas. El verbo modal _brauchen_ necesita la palabra _zu_:

_Dann brauchen Sie viel zu kaufen.
Dann brauchen Sie (nur) wenig zu kaufen.

_(Explicación y otros ejemplos en canoo.net)

Además, _brauchen_ en la primera frase suena un poco raro, porque _brauchen_, como verbo modal, tiene una tendencia hacia _hacer (comprar, etc) menos_. Para decir _viel_, se usaría más bien _müssen_.

_Dann müssen Sie viel kaufen_.


----------



## Geviert

Holas 



> Las dos frases no son correctas. Il verbo modal _brauchen_ necesita la palabra _zu_:



El verbo _brauchen _no es un verbo modal, tiene una *función *modal que es muy diferente (como _gehen_, _sehen_, lo dice también el mismo link que has puesto Sowka). Esto permite que en el lenguaje hablado o coloquial también pueda usarse sin el _zu _(Duden, Die Grammatik, Bd. 4, S. 646):
_
 sie braucht nicht annehmen_, _sie muss das nicht annehmen_.

 Un buen alemán debería usar preferentemente el _zu_, en esto estoy de acuerdo, pero la gramática no es tan estricta en este caso como afirmado.



> Además, _brauchen_ en la primera frase suena un poco raro, porque _brauchen_, como verbo modal, tiene una tendencia hacia _hacer (comprar, etc) menos_. Para decir _viel_, se usaría más bien _müssen_.
> 
> _Dann müssen Sie viel kaufen_.



De acuerdo, cuestión de estilo.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Tienes razón, Geviert: El verbo _brauchen_ no *es* un verbo modal. Solo tiene esta función. Pero lo importante es que _brauchen_ con esta función necesita el infinitivo con _zu_ en la lengua correcta (en los exámenes, por ejemplo). Incluso en la lengua hablada el uso de _brauchen_ sin _zu_ es infrecuente, y hay muchas personas (como yo ) que consideran este uso como incorrecto, aunque es documentado en el Duden. En tu ejemplo tomado del Duden, yo siempre diría: _Sie braucht nicht an*zu*nehmen, sie muss das nicht annehmen_.  




Geviert said:


> Sowka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Además, _brauchen_ en la primera frase suena un poco raro, porque _brauchen_, con funciona modal, tiene una tendencia hacia _hacer (comprar, etc) menos_. Para decir _viel_, se usaría más bien _müssen_.
> 
> _Dann müssen Sie viel kaufen_.
> 
> 
> 
> De acuerdo, cuestión de estilo.
Click to expand...


No creo que sea cuestión de estilo. _Brauchen zu_ normalmente se usa solamente en el sentido negativo de _müssen_:

_Sie muss etwas kaufen. Sie braucht nichts zu kaufen._

*No* sería posible decir: _Sie braucht etwas zu kaufen_.

(Sería posible: _Sie braucht etwas_. Pero aquí, _brauchen_ es un Vollverb (no hay otros verbos en la frase), no es el verbo con función modal. En este hilo hablamos del verbo con función modal.)

Así _brauchen zu_ siempre tiene un sentido de negación. Esta negación no tiene que expresarse en la palabra _nicht_, también es posible expresarla en cuantificaciones como "weniger" (como en la frase discutida en este hilo). Lo importante es la tendencia negativa, decreciente, que puede también resultar del contexto, como en el ejemplo siguiente:

Como explicado, la frase siguiente, sin contexto, *no* es correcta ya que usa "brauchen zu" en un sentido afirmativo: _Ich brauche 3 Tomaten zu kaufen_.

Pero, con un contexto adecuado, y con algunas modificaciones, sería correcta:

_Person A: Für unsere Soße muss ich 5 Tomaten kaufen.
Person B: Aber wir haben doch noch 2 Tomaten von unserem Salat übrig.
Person A: Ach ja! Dann brauche ich nur 3 Tomaten zu kaufen.
_


----------



## Geviert

Ahoi! 



> No creo que sea cuestión de estilo. _Brauchen zu_ normalmente se usa solamente en el sentido negativo de _müssen_:
> 
> _Sie muss etwas kaufen. Sie braucht nichts zu kaufen._
> 
> *No* sería posible decir: _Sie braucht etwas zu kaufen_.



Claro, en esto estoy de acuerdo. Con el estilo me refería a la posibilidad de elegir el _zu _en la forma coloquial. Sin duda, la forma correcta tiene la prioridad, como bien afirmas. Para quien aprende la lengua debe ser así  (si mal no recuerdo en otros debates, era lo que recomendaba después de todo).  

Saludos,


----------



## Estopa

Mi profesora de alemán decía siempre: Wer "brauchen" ohne "zu" gebraucht, braucht "brauchen" nicht zu gebrauchen! 

Después de tantos años, sigo teniéndolo presente. Es cierto que en la lengua coloquial se escucha a menudo el uso sin el "zu", pero pienso que al escribir (y sobre todo en los exámenes) habría que estar atentos.


----------

